# Bass - less Bore Pit?



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

My company started renting a building along the turnpike and behind it there is a nice size bore pit (guessing 7-10 acres). I started with (3) skunk trips early in the year with no signs of life and I just assumed it was fished out. 4th and 5th trip the shallows came alive with gills and really big crappies. The lake is perfect, chunk concrete and re-bar everywhere, nice and deep, I pull up green weeds from the bottom, it really looks like a dream scenario.... but no bass yet. Is it even possible for a very healthy looking bore pit to only have panfish and giant crappies? There has to be bass right? I'm a bass guy and when I discovered this place I thought it was going to be my big bass spot, not yet. Still trying.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If the pit has any age to it, you would think Mother Nature would have stocked it herself.Ducks are notorious pond stockers Land in a pond, eggs get stuck to their legs and feet in the shallows, land in another pond... You know the story You would think that how the 'gills and crappie got in there If its old enough to have large crappie, surely there must be some bass


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Any word on big bass yet?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Not yet havent been back much. The panfish are all like Erie smallmouth though! Gonna try again soon


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

To have bluegills that large, there pretty much has to be some sort of predator keeping them in check.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That looks like a hybrid bluegill. Hybrid bluegill and crappie can limit bass recruitment.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this a hybrid? I catch loads like this


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s a Hybrid or a Green Sunfish. The orange/yellow outside edges of the fin’s and large mouth gape give it away.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think that your first photo is a Hybrid and the second photo is pure Green Sunfish. Both are aggressive predators with a larger mouth gape than a Bluegill.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm gonna go down later this week and I'll snap some pics of what I catch. STill nothing on the bass.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Been a few months since I been down there but I went back this evening after work. Zero bass, but the crappies are back shallow. I caught lots of crappie and bluegills or whatever they are. Here are some pics, it was pretty much every cast. I started with a drop shot twitch tail minnow and was catching a few fish, but then I lost that rig and put on my mini jerkbait I bought from japan on ebay thinking it was a bass lure like 5 years ago.... man they couldnt stand that thing..... after that it was every cast. Fish ID these for me if you could. Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Black crappie and bluegill.


----------

